# polishing nickel casings



## old folks (Jan 20, 2011)

What do you guys and gals use to polish nickel casings ? _ would like to have mine as shiny as possible.
Thanks
old folks_


----------



## Bellsy (Jan 20, 2011)

I use Silvo or polish them on the buffing wheel.

Dave


----------



## jskeen (Jan 20, 2011)

little dab-o-Flitz on a soft cloth


----------



## rherrell (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't rub TOO hard or the nickel will come off, it's VERY thin.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 21, 2011)

rherrell said:


> Don't rub TOO hard or the nickel will come off, it's VERY thin.


 

I will send this. Boy they are too thin for my liking because you can't get the tool marks out without loosing the plating. I stopped using them. Good luck.


----------



## jaeger (Jan 26, 2011)

I use Brasso with the cartridge on the lathe.


----------

